# Whiski Jack Deposits with RCI



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 9, 2011)

I have couple of Whiski Jack (Whistler) weeks that are enrolled with Raintree vacation club. I am thinking of depositing them with RCI for 2012 usage and not convert to Raintree. Can this be done?

What is a good number to call Whiski jack about this? Nobody ever picks up the phone over at WJ.

Thanks


----------



## boatnut (Jun 21, 2011)

*Contact*

You should call RVC direct. 1-800-424-6532 . Nothing to do with the "now disputed" Whiski Jack reservation centre actually. You will need your RVC membership number, name address etc etc and will be done within 10 minutes max. 
  Maybe I am the exception but I have had nothing but great dealings with RVC.
I am not a shill, not associated with them in any way apart from owning a couple of weeks and find there call centre really really helpfull.  
Clive.


----------

